# Considering a Tahoe



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone know if this would be costly to have professionally repaired? Or even worth it?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> Our family is considering purchasing a 2003 Tahoe. It's got 150K on it, but a one owner and serviced properly and maintained beautifully. Not really a problem on the truck itself. The only area that I found to be at all concerning was a bit of rust some surface, some bubbled along bottom inside of the rear door. Here's a pic....
> 
> My question is how serious of an issue would you consider that to be? I know there's no perfect fix when it comes to rust, but didn't know how aggressively that could spread or other things I could do to slow it. It's priced about 1K below blue book and a pretty good deal, all things considered. Just wanting to be smart about it.


If there's rust there, there's almost certainly rust elsewhere. In fact, the vehicle could be in horrible shape underneath. Of course, only looking closely will determine that.

$1,000 under book, for a Tahoe with rust, doesn't seem like a really good deal to me.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

You can't stop rust. It spreads like a cancer and the only way to fix it is to cut out the rust and replace the metal.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> If there's rust there, there's almost certainly rust elsewhere. In fact, the vehicle could be in horrible shape underneath. Of course, only looking closely will determine that.
> 
> $1,000 under book, for a Tahoe with rust, doesn't seem like a really good deal to me.


on second inspection it's listed 1800 under book. under carriage looked good. no rust that was visible anywhere else.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

150k miles....rust... headed towards $5.00 gas. They should give it to you and be glad.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> 150k miles....rust... headed towards $5.00 gas. They should give it to you and be glad.


Yeah. I wouldn't want it if they gave it to me.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

well thanks for the support.....not that I expected rave reviews for a vehicle with rust, but seriously...a bit extreme.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not extreme. You asked our opinion and you got it... many of us have been around for awhile and have owned and seen and worked on lots of cars. If you want a rusty used up tank that will suck your wallet dry for gas and repairs then buy it.



cibula11 said:


> well thanks for the support.....not that I expected rave reviews for a vehicle with rust, but seriously...a bit extreme.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

raylo32 said:


> Not extreme. You asked our opinion and you got it... many of us have been around for awhile and have owned and seen and worked on lots of cars. If you want a rusty used up tank that will suck your wallet dry for gas and repairs then buy it.


fair enough.....but then what do you recommend for a person looking to spend less than 10k, needs to fit 3 car seats with room for storage/luggage? Not exactly in the market for a prius. If I could squeeze all three of my kids in my civic...I would.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Get a mini-van.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

titanoman said:


> Get a mini-van.


need to it to haul a lawn tractor and other "goods"....our newest addition is causing me to get rid of my truck


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, the obvious comes to mind like a used Honda or Toyota minivan. Much more useable space than a Tahoe, more reliable and cheaper to operate and maintain. Some of the new crossovers are interesting like the Honda Crosstour and Toyota Venza. Might not be able to get one of those for <$10k yet, tho. Too new.... Also many regular 4 door cars with trunks would work and actually have more storage room than a Tahoe. Tahoes are big but they don't really have any real storage room. They are just.... big.



cibula11 said:


> fair enough.....but then what do you recommend for a person looking to spend less than 10k, needs to fit 3 car seats with room for storage/luggage? Not exactly in the market for a prius. If I could squeeze all three of my kids in my civic...I would.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> fair enough.....but then what do you recommend for a person looking to spend less than 10k, needs to fit 3 car seats with room for storage/luggage? Not exactly in the market for a prius. If I could squeeze all three of my kids in my civic...I would.


I owned 5 Dodge Caravans/Grand Caravans over the years. We sold our 2004 when all our kids grew up and flew the coop.

They're pretty amazing family vehicles. 22-24 mpg on the highway, if you behave yourself. Amazing amount of storage on the Grands. My wife loved them because the drive like cars. I found them to be pretty danged reliable. The only real problem is that some of them had transmission problems.

One other nice thing about the Grand Caravans is that they're not "all the rage" anymore. Prices have dropped dramatically. I sold our 2004 three years ago for $4500. About 100,000 miles. Perfect condition. 

Might be worth looking into.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> need to it to haul a lawn tractor and other "goods"....our newest addition is causing me to get rid of my truck


Trailer hitch, and a 5x8 trailer. You can buy a new one for about $750. Might be worth considering.


----------



## new2thecrew (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been a Chevy man for years and Tahoes are wonderful trucks. I just got rid of one last year. With the little bit of rust on the door it is well worth it. The Vortec motors in these trucks are beasts. Put them under a heavy load and watch what they can do. The only thing that would really be of concern to me, is to see if they have had the intake manifold gasket changed yet. Vortec motors are notorious for IM leaks and headgasket malfunction. If it has been serviced and maintained as you say they will have had those at least checked out. My 01 had 220k on it and still ran like a charm.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

new2thecrew said:


> I have been a Chevy man for years and Tahoes are wonderful trucks. I just got rid of one last year. With the little bit of rust on the door it is well worth it. The Vortec motors in these trucks are beasts. Put them under a heavy load and watch what they can do. The only thing that would really be of concern to me, is to see if they have had the intake manifold gasket changed yet. Vortec motors are notorious for IM leaks and headgasket malfunction. If it has been serviced and maintained as you say they will have had those at least checked out. My 01 had 220k on it and still ran like a charm.


That's good to know. I plan on calling the owner tomorrow with a list of questions. Any idea what a replaced gasket costs? I'm guessing hundreds, but just curious.


----------



## new2thecrew (Jan 16, 2012)

The gaskets themselves are cheap and if you have some mechanical aptitude you could knock them out within a few days time. Shops charge upwards of 1500 bucks


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

new2thecrew said:


> The gaskets themselves are cheap and if you have some mechanical aptitude you could knock them out within a few days time. Shops charge upwards of 1500 bucks


That whole "intake gasket fiasco" of GMs just infuriates me. It went on for YEARS, and with their full knowledge of the problem. It's kind of like that one seal in the transmissions of the older Dodge Caravans. Chrysler could have used a higher quality seal and eliminated what was almost guaranteed transmission trouble, but they didn't. Instead of spending an extra dollar per vehicle, they knowingly let customers get soaked for anywhere from $1500 - $2500, and did so for many years.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

FWIW...talked with the owner and said that no engine problems. Beyond regularly scheduled maintenance, a new battery and alternator..nothing else. 

I had heard that the transmission fluids...needed to be replaced at 100k is that something that should be looked at or does that depend?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> FWIW...talked with the owner and said that no engine problems. Beyond regularly scheduled maintenance, a new battery and alternator..nothing else.
> *
> I had heard that the transmission fluids...needed to be replaced at 100k is that something that should be looked at or does that depend?*


That's just maintenance. Plus, everybody seems to have a different opinion about when/how often tranny fluid needs to be changed.

A good rule of thumb is that if the fluid is a nice pink/red color and doesn't stink, it's fine.


----------



## new2thecrew (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with drhicks on the transmission fluid ordeal. as far as the gaskets, I would test drive the heck out of it and see whether out not your thermostat goes up or the oil pressure fluctuates any.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

new2thecrew said:


> I agree with drhicks on the transmission fluid ordeal. as far as the gaskets, I would test drive the heck out of it and see whether out not your thermostat goes up or the oil pressure fluctuates any.


See if the thermostat goes up?


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

FWIW, I had a 2000 Chevy Z71 (4wd) for almost 11 years. I drove it off the lot new, went through tires, battery, some brakes, odd stuff. Never once had an engine, tranny, or other major issue. I took good care of it (maint wise) washed waxed when it needed it. Garage kept, but living here in ohio I had the same rust bubbles inside the door. I only sold it for better gas and because the wife is six months pregnant, traded it in on an accord. Chevy trucks are rock solid in my opinion.

I also pulled a 6000 pound boat with supplies for four of those years


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

new2thecrew said:


> I agree with drhicks on the transmission fluid ordeal. as far as the gaskets, I would test drive the heck out of it and see whether out not your thermostat goes up or the oil pressure fluctuates any.



At the mileage of the truck, I would have some fluids serviced. Flush the tranny, all three axles (front-transfercase-rear) flush the engine coolant, and have a GM master tech give it a once over.


Flushing these axles can let you now if a problem may exist. The magnet inside the front diff may pull out some debris, if so then the front diff may be going out.

As for the "gasket" issue, intake gasket leaks normally cause a rough idle cold, and or p0171-p0172 lean engine codes. If no ses lamp on I bet you are fine.


----------



## new2thecrew (Jan 16, 2012)

Very well stated to the both of you guys


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a GMC Yukon. I loved that truck. Drove exceptionally well, was reliable and was just a great all around vehicle. Only sold it because I had two daughters reaching driving age and did not want them bashing into things. It *is* a big vehicle.

I would look into a last generation Honda Pilot with a hitch. I have one now and I love it. More economical than the Tahoe, has a built in fold down third seat, and will pull your lawn tractor around as good as anything.


----------

